# What's up with the Search button?



## Kayelle (Apr 5, 2013)

Up until today it had a drop down menu with choices. One choice that I used many times a day was "view all your posts" so one could see if anyone had responded after me.  Now that drop down menu is gone and replaced with an advanced search. What's up and can it please be put back the way it was?


----------



## pacanis (Apr 5, 2013)

I still see all the options.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2013)

Me 2


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 5, 2013)

Hmm, very strange. Now it also seems that I can't use any of the icons in the reply bar for posting a link etc. I tried rebooting my puter, logged out and then back into to DC with no joy.  I'm stumped. Can't post a smiley either :-(


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 5, 2013)

Hmm.  You're in User CP, right, Kayelle?  I just tried mine, and it works too.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 5, 2013)

Whoo Hooo........all is well now. The problem turned out to be with Firefox. I removed and reloaded Firefox, after trying a system restore on my puter to no avail. *SO GLAD *to have that search button in order again as I use that more than anything here. Doing a happy dance.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 5, 2013)

All the options are working for me too


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 9, 2013)

Kayelle, if this happens again, try clearing out the browser cache. There's an option for this in Firefox. I believe it's under the Tools menu, and says something like "Clear recent history".

 I do side work as an admin on two other forums, and 9 times out of 10 this will fix the problem when people start seeing these strange issues at sites they visit often.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks so much Steve. 

Under trouble shooting there was a box at the right that said:

Reset Firefox to its default state
      If you're having major problems which you can't resolve, start fresh with only your essential information. I checked it and it worked.


----------



## Ainyp (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi 
I'm having trouble to find where to compose a new post, where can i go? i do know how to reply though...

Thanks


----------

